# electric watches .co.uk



## rogart (Jan 2, 2016)

Have tried now for two month to get in contact with Paul. Buy he never answer. I can see he have a backlag until july . But we are in the midlle of july now. No new backlag. He repaired a Speedsonic for me some years ago so want him to do the job again . Need just change the minute cannon pinion wheel i think . As the hour and minute wheel is tracking right . Anyone know when he can take on some new jobs again . Don't wants to stress but waited long two three month or more. Or get before any line.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

:sorry:


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Never had problems contacting Paul personally and always treated me with great kindness.

Paul has seen the post so try again and I hope all goes Well for you.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

The Contact page on my website says I'm temporarily closed....but people then locate my email address from forums, past correspondence etc. and try and contact me that way. :nono:

But I'm afraid that *if my Contact page says I'm closed, then....I'm closed*. (which mean no email response either). Now....can I go back to sun bathing and vintage motorcycling?

Of course, once we get back to normal UK wet summer weather, I'll re-open.


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

Silver Hawk said:


> But I'm afraid that *if my Contact page says I'm closed, then....I'm closed*.


 What?!? But... but... but this is the internet age man, you're supposed to be open 24/7; whilst on holiday, whilst having a day off, whilst on the toilet etc. etc.!

:laughing2dw:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Filterlab said:


> What?!? But... but... but this is the internet age man, you're supposed to be open 24/7; whilst on holiday, whilst having a day off, whilst on the toilet etc. etc.!
> 
> :laughing2dw:


 If they ran around on Honda's there would be more time to fix watches. :laughing2dw:


----------



## rogart (Jan 2, 2016)

Have sent a couple of mail and Pm over the three month. Think i started looking after christmas But all depends how was first i reckon. Just feel sad as i wold like Paul to fix the speedsonic again. No big deal but don't want to do it myself either. Have done it och normal 9162 without any problem . But wait until, late august/ september. It didn't say it was closed yesterday. That something that came up now. Had hi hopes i should get my watch fix but don't no anymore . The one that that was repaired here from the begining.

Can i say the F word here. F.... pisses me of a little.

Any other that can help me out. Need to change the minute wheel . That work on f300 speedsonic watches in EU


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Silver Hawk said:


> The Contact page on my website says I'm temporarily closed....but people then locate my email address from forums, past correspondence etc. and try and contact me that way. :nono:
> 
> But I'm afraid that *if my Contact page says I'm closed, then....I'm closed*. (which mean no email response either). Now....can I go back to sun bathing and vintage motorcycling?
> 
> Of course, once we get back to normal UK wet summer weather, I'll re-open.


 Nasty smelly noisy things, mobile caffs, and vintage bikes of course! 

But each to his own I uppose, dancing at the Tower Ballroom in Blackpool last week in 25 deg heat is no picnic I tell eee! Enjoy the sun Paul, even us Hardy Norners are seeing it recently! :yes:


----------

